# -

## admin

** -      ˳ .       .  VI-V   ..       .        ** .      *.*   1174    .       .  1974  **  800-.     .   ,   ** ,      1100-    1999 .   ,     899 . 
         . ϳ       , **   , , .  1648 . **    .       -  - . 
 1657-1658 ..  **       .   -    .  .    ,  **     - .       .  1700-1721 ..        ϳ . * 1709 .         .*     XXII     .      .       **,         쳿      * I*. 27  1709   .    55.000  (      )  72 ,   - 25.000 .  4 .     , ,      ,        .
ϳ   ³  18  1941    .      23    .

----------

